# Best amp ground spot in MK4 Jetta?



## ST0NGE (Dec 24, 2010)

As title states, what is the best ground spot for my amp in my MK4 Jetta? 

Thanks!


----------



## jokers10 (Sep 11, 2011)

I used the seat belt bolt on the drivers side of the car. I sanded down the area until I found shiny metal.


----------



## ST0NGE (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## roofis119 (May 28, 2011)

I have a golf so i dont know if this helps but i took the spair out and drilled in from under so i would poke anything with the drill and sanded then cut a small hole in thr carpet above the tire so the whole line is unseen 

Keep the ground wire under 3 feet after 3 your amp with lose alot of power


----------

